
The Navy’s Probe into Sky Penis - smacktoward
https://www.navytimes.com/news/your-navy/2019/05/14/the-navys-probe-into-sky-penis/
======
bediger4000
I endorse this headline. Also, don't google for "sounding rods" with your work
computer.

